# My IGF-1 LR3 Log



## DeanCorp (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I have had several PM's asking me about my progress, my side effects etc. 

I thought rather than replying to each message I'd make a Log for you all.

Firstly, I bought 1 x IGF-1 for $99 1mg/1000mcg.

After a lot of research online, I found a really awesome website (basskilleronline.com) which has a lot of useful information about mixing, injecting etc.. So if you are interested in this product or any other research product, I'd highly recommend you check it out.

There was a lot of talk about mixing and what to mix the peptide with.

I decided to use Acetic Acid because for IGF-1 with all my reading AA seemed to be the best as I didn't want to spend all this money only to find out, the peptide wasn't working as effectively as it could due to mixing the 'wrong' product. I've used generic HGH before and mixing BAC water was fine, but I think for IGF-1 Acetic Acid 0.6% is the best. You will notice some burn/stinging from it, so i'd suggest you draw up the IGF-1 mixed with AA and then in the same needle, draw up some BAC water to dilute it a bit.

Doseage:

I have been taking 10iu from a 1mL 100iu insulin syringe which equates to 100mcg. I have been taking this post workout, daily, so on days I don't train, I still inject in the afternoon. I inject Sub-Q, there was a lot of discussion whether IM or Sub-Q was better, from my reading Sub-Q seemed to be best for absorption since IGF-1 LR3 has a 20 hour half life anyway. 

Side-Effects:
??? If you do not eat immediately afterwards or do not consume enough carbs, you will feel dizzy. 

??? I had terrible gas for the first two days, whereby I felt embarrassed to work because I just couldn't control it. It has now stopped and I feel fine.

???Increased appetite - My god does this stuff make you hungry, I have been awake for 5 hours and in this time I have consumed; 12 weat bix with milk, two protein shakes, 4 pieces of toast with peanut butter, a bowl of pasta, a chicken breast and and ice cream.

Strength Gains:
Incredible Strength gains, at gym, I was plateauing. I simply could not add any extra weight (I am doing the Rippeteo Starting Strength program, heavy compound exercises, increasing weight by 2.5KG each session). I am now finding that it is so much easier, I was bench pressing one weight for 5 reps, the next session I could do 10 reps. 

I also have an incredible pump from it. I woke up two days ago with a stiff neck, went for a massage and it's still hurting today, which means I haven't trained since Thursday and I look more pumped now then I did when I last trained on Thursday.

I am up 2KG on the scale, probably due to my eating too 

If you guys have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. 

I intend to run 100mcg for 40 days and then will cycle maybe with GHRP-2 & CJC 1295 without DAC, thoughts on this?

Cheers,


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are some photos over the first week. 

Day 2 straight after my workout.







Day 4 just after waking up, didn't train the day before.







Day 5, straight after my workout.






Day 7 (today, haven't injected yet and haven't trained since Day 5).


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

Hard to tell...but have YOU noticed any difference in the mirror even when cold?


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 8, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Hard to tell...but have YOU noticed any difference in the mirror even when cold?



What do you mean by that? I have noticed my muscles feel tighter, almost as if I have had a workout but I haven't worked out yet. Does that answer it?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

Yup!  Im in on this.  What made you choose GHRP-2 over the 6 after the 40 day run?


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 8, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Yup!  Im in on this.  What made you choose GHRP-2 over the 6 after the 40 day run?



Mainly because people say the 6 makes you extremely hungry. Although I am bulking at the moment, I have no problem eating already. I am still consuming more than my maintenance. I think it will just be too difficult to continue with my daily schedule constantly feeling hungry. 

Does CJC/GHRP-2/6 have to be injected three times daily, can it not be done twice a day? 

Oh I forgot to add I am also injecting Pharmaceutical Grade HGH 2.5iu daily been doing this for 1.5 years already.


----------



## colochine (Jan 8, 2012)

I may have missed it, what are your stats?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 8, 2012)

You can inject twice per day with less benefit.


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> I may have missed it, what are your stats?



5'7" 150lb


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

If you choose the twice daily, it is most common immediately after workout and just before bed.  The 3 times a day, especially with the am pin is mostly focused towards improving fat release for energy during fasted cardio.  Just a pre bed administration is mostly for sleep quality and anti-aging effects...


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 8, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> If you choose the twice daily, it is most common immediately after workout and just before bed.  The 3 times a day, especially with the am pin is mostly focused towards improving fat release for energy during fasted cardio.  Just a pre bed administration is mostly for sleep quality and anti-aging effects...



Thanks man. Can I still inject my 2.5iu HGH at night though if I do that stack?

And what is the equivalent release of HGH with the CJC 1295 and GHRP-2 if taking 100mcg twice a day?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

I have no clue about hgh brotha...


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 8, 2012)

DeanCorp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have had several PM's asking me about my progress, my side effects etc.
> 
> ...


 
i hope you keep the carbs up all day since igf-1 is insuline like propertys.You could go hypo.i have had that happen to me before.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 8, 2012)

DeanCorp said:


> Thanks man. Can I still inject my 2.5iu HGH at night though if I do that stack?
> 
> And what is the equivalent release of HGH with the CJC 1295 and GHRP-2 if taking 100mcg twice a day?


 

Some do still take gh with the combo.I myself dont see the reason other then for more gh release.But ipam/cjc is sayed to release up to 20 i/u gh from a pulse.I have seen a a scale showing synthetic gh compared to the combo and it was a great amount.I think gh is way over priced for what it does.And most comes from cina.Atleast i know our peptides are 99%+ pure.


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

Are there any logs of people with a before after on a CJC cycle? Do they mainly put on muscle mass or just reduce body fat? Can it be run for a month while cycling IGF-1 and then stopped?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 8, 2012)

DeanCorp said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Are there any logs of people with a before after on a CJC cycle? Do they mainly put on muscle mass or just reduce body fat? Can it be run for a month while cycling IGF-1 and then stopped?


 

ipam/cjc will help loose fat and will build muscle.it will proliferate new cells. Its a anti aging.


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh so it's pretty similar to HGH in its working. Just more economical.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Its just like gh but it makes your body release its own gh from your gland.nothing better then to release large amounts of your own gh.your gland is full again in 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 8, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Its just like gh but it makes your body release its own gh from your gland.nothing better then to release large amounts of your own gh.your gland is full again in 3 to 4 hours.



Sounds good, one last question, what dose have you found to provide the best results.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry bro im not allowed to give out doses


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry bro


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not too sure if anyone else has found this but ever since I have taken IGF-1 I've been incredibly horny. There is a definite libido increase for me since taking IGF-1 LR3


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 11, 2012)

I have to go into hospital tomorrow for a colonoscopy, so I've stopped taking IGF-1 from Monday-Thursday. I have noticed, increased vascularity, weight has gone up and a massive pump in my biceps even though I haven't worked them since Sunday.

I'm pretty damn impressed with my gains noticed in only a short time of being on IGF-1.


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 12, 2012)

Just ordered 10 x  bottles of IPAM / MOD GRF 1-29. Will inject this at the same time as pharm grade HGH so it can ride on the natural HGH pulse.


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 14, 2012)

zigmanstank said:


> Good luck



Thanks man 

For some reason all my muscles are aching today, I had a huge workout yesterday, but everywhere hurts as if it is growing pains/stiffness. My whole upper body and calves, quads haha

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok I have added some photo's. People at the gym are starting to comment on my 'transformation' it has been most noticeable since I started taking the IGF-1 LR3. I am not too sure if it's meant to give you an increased appetite, but I've been starving ever since I took it. Since I am on a bulk I don't really care if I put on some extra fat as I have no problem cutting later. I am not doing any cardio at the moment.

I have started taking IPAM/CJC1295 w/o DAC 100mcg twice daily, too early too tell anything with that yet.

Here are some photo's:

There is one from November and now comparing the two, one was toward the end of the cut at 121lb (light I know!) and now 152lb (consuming roughly 4000 cal per day). I'm going to try cut down the amount I eat on my non training days, as it is probably counter productive.






Just realised iPhone was upside down lol @ Day 16






Day 16:


----------



## getalpha (Feb 11, 2012)

looks great.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 12, 2012)

Good deal sounds like it is treating you nicely.


----------



## DeanCorp (Feb 13, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Good deal sounds like it is treating you nicely.



Thanks guys 

I stopped posting here, since I didn't think anyone was interested. 

I have been posting on Professional Muscle frequently, I started off with just IGF-1 LR3 and then loved the gains so much, I went nuts and started taking:

100mcg IGF-1 DES Pre-Workout (50mcg bilaterally)
100mcg IGF-1 LR3 Post-Workout (50mcg bilaterally), on non training days, I took it in the afternoon.

250mcg IPAM/100mcg CJC1295 w/o DAC twice daily followed by 0.75iu Omnitrope HGH 10 minutes afterwards.

This was my first log of just IGF-1 LR3:
My IGF-1 LR3 Log - Professional Muscle

This is my most recent log with the full stack:
My Peptide Log Plan for 2012 - Professional Muscle


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds great bro.I love researching with lr3.im glad you are loving it.Try out mgf and peg-mgf.They are also great for proliferation and protein synthesis and repair of connective tissue.LR3 is great for fat loose also.


----------



## DeanCorp (Feb 13, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Sounds great bro.I love researching with lr3.im glad you are loving it.Try out mgf and peg-mgf.They are also great for proliferation and protein synthesis and repair of connective tissue.LR3 is great for fat loose also.



Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me, during my months off IGF1 I will take PEG MGF on my non workout days, whilst staying on IPAM/MOD GRF 1-29 throughout the year.


----------

